# 199 2/3 licking county buck



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got the pic from a buddy, just making sure it is legit and this pic hasn't been floating around 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen the picture, heard it was from north of Zanesville, but from the terrain Licking Co seems more reasonable. Still can't be sure. The hunter is Rick Krueter, so it'll be on their website eventually, if it isn't already.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep, got it figured out, if u can't read his pic. It basically says Rick Krueter from Beyond The Hunt shot it in Ty McCombs ranch in licking county, no high fence. Check it out on Facebook. We can all watch it on tv next year!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

The deer was a product of Whitetail Outfitter's of Ohio that is owned and operated by Ty McCombs. I used to attend the same church as Ty and know him fairly well. He has about 5000 acres leased in Coshocton, Licking and Muskingum Counties. No high fence, just well fed deer in the wild


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

[. He has about 5000 acres leased in Coshocton, Licking and Muskingum Counties. No high fence, just well fed deer in the wild[/QUOTE]

love to hear that, and what a great buck.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I used to work for Ty and we saw some monsters. Great buck like to bag one like that myself.


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Fricken giant! Licking County is consistently one of the best if not the best county for big bucks in Ohio.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We hunt in blue rock south east of zanesville and see monster bucks year after year no food plots just woods, ravines, pastures, and a creek. Unfortunately I will not be making it down there this year due to work. Good luck guys


----------

